# My "I haven't had a haul since Culturebloom" haul..lol



## MDgyrl4life (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, I've bought things since then but not this much. This is my first picture haul. 






No more until like June...But those liners are calling my name...lol.

I forgot...the liners are Cushy and 80%


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 22, 2006)

yay for hauls. That's some good stuff.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 22, 2006)

great haul!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice haul.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow - nice haul. Those pinks and oranges... mmmm tastey!


----------



## Joke (Apr 23, 2006)

mmm nice haul


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow, nice haul.


----------

